# B&D 12 V Drill/Driver



## boxer1-2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok I was just given this big 120 some piece Black and Decker tool set that came with all kinds of fun stuff. It says in the directions of use to adjust to the correct torque settings when your putting in the screw/bolt etc. when the clutch skips or w/e to just up the setting. So its to my understanding that will not hurt the drill. What I'm really asking is when I put a bit into my drill can I use the drill torque to tighten the keyless chuck or should you do that with 2 hands. Unless I do that or change my grip and use two hands I cant get the chuck tight enough to hold the drill bits so they pull back out of their hole.

Thanks 
Sean

"Don't go on the battlefield if your afraid to take a bullet".


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I always use the drill to tighten the chuck.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Same here!


----------

